# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  T.U.C  Aclaraciones sobre el producto.

## jackosky

Estimados:

Este es mi primer aporte en el foro sobre un tema poco profundizado y que quizás es una duda para muchos usuarios.

¿Vale la pena gastarse un pastón por la TUC?

Quizás muchos de ustedes desean saber ¿Qué es la T.U.C? o “ultímate tango coin” o como sea, aunque no puedo revelar su funcionamiento para magos que lleven mas tiempo en esto les diré simplemente que la TUC es como una de esas Cas****** antiguas descritas en aproximadamente la mitad del libro de J.b Bobo (tipo sc**** and so**), solo que se le añade un elemento mag****** , entonces esta moneda tiene 2 gimmik totalmente dependiente uno de otro, que podrían suplir algunas funciones de las Cas**** Exp****** y otras de la monedad Fl*****. (no una sc**** and so**). 

Ahora 
¿la moneda es examinable? No por ningún motivo. 
¿Cantan? Mucho menos que las Cas*******. 
¿vale la pena el precio? No, pero es como de esos objetos coleccionables. 
¿Sirve para close-up? Hasta cierta distancia. 
¿Permite tantos efectos como publicita? No, pero además de los efectos del DVD se pueden realizar varios tipos diferentes de viajes, inflaciones, devaluaciones (estas solo de la clase de la moneda), penetraciones, penetraciones a la inversas (como con las fl*****) entre otros. 
Otro punto a favor es la facilidad de separación de los elementos a una mano sin pases extraños (o no tanto).
Además la moneda también viene con una carta ma******a y el DVD con varios efectos.

En conclusión: 

-Para los poseedores de Cas**** y fl**** la TUC no les aportara nada nuevo.

-Para los que no posean las anteriores, bien la moneda hace el trabajo, pero creo que funcionan mejor las otras por separado.

-La TUC no es tan débil como la Fl*****.
-La TUC canta menos que la Ca******. (en cuanto a sonido).
-La TUC puede ser sospechosa a cierta distancia, mucho mas que una ca*****.
-La calidad es muy buena y el materia durable. No se romperá.
-La TUC se puede conbinar con PK.

¿Vale la pena gastarse el pastón?

Comprarse una Ca***** y una Fl***** sale casi lo mismo que la TUC, si es tu primera moneda es mejor un set de Ho***** Ha*** que también sale como lo mismo pero te permite mas recursos visuales. La TUC es un Hibrido raro que permite muchos efectos en un solo elemento y economiza tiempo en las rutinas, descargas incomodas y fal**** depos****s.

El precio es el equivalente a sus posibilidades, pero no más. No es que tenga tecnología de la naza ni nada, solo es una idea vieja mejorada por un detalle. Yo en lo personal estoy contento con la moneda (no me queda de otra) con ella agregue una muy buena rutina de monedas donde los efectos transcurren uno tras otro durante mas menos 7 min, siendo todos muy diferentes entre si con solo 4 monedas sobre la mesa y una baraja. (son 12 efectos que versan sobre la propiedad “viajera” de las monedas y su capacidad para atravesar objetos, también se podrían realizar sin la TUC, a excepción de 3). Seguramente no será de esos objetos olvidados.




Solo pretendo aportar al foro. Si los moderadores estiman conveniente pueden editar o eliminar el post. 

Saludos y bendiciones.

----------


## unicorn

Muy buena explicación y muy buena critica !!!

----------


## Orioriol

No me parece que en el análisis, tal y como lo has escrito, haya ninguna revelación delicada. Pero con tener nociones básicas del tema permite perfectamente hacerse a la idea de cual es el rendimiento que le podemos sacar al instrumento. Un aporte muy útil jackosky. Gracias!

----------


## Moss

> Muy buena explicación y muy buena critica !!!


Estoy completamente de acuerdo; en el sub-foro "lo mejor y lo peor", estaba como dios.

----------

